# The dog who eats anything



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep...my Jester was/is the same way. I can't give him any kind of chewable bones like the dentabones or rawhide. He only gets the hard nylabones. I just decided it's not worth the worry of an obstruction.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I fostered a cocker puppy a few years ago that did the same thing. That combined with extreme guarding of everything and him being very dominant with our two small children. Unfortunetly we had to give him to another person in the rescue because of all this. Does your dog also guard things or is he agressive in anyway? I've heard these two behaviors often go together.


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

he is sometimes dominant with me (the mom) but no one else in the family. Ironically I had a cocker spaniel who died suddenly in February. He was the love of my life. The new guy is quite a bit more strong willed although he did great in obedience class.


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

How old is Jester. Did you ever have any dominance issues with him? Boomer is very mouthy with me but no one else in our family.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker used to get into lots of trouble eating things he shouldn't. I was able to keep up with myself, but having a teenager in the house at the time made being careful next to impossible. Tucker even made the Vet's Newsletter for all the things he ate. The most interesting was the 36 inch webbed leather belt. Oh, but he kindly left us the metal buckle!


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

Is this common for Golden's or dogs in general? My puppy will eat anything and everything she can. Including tissues, clumps of grass, rocks, cat poop and pee directly out of the litter box. She's destroyed brand new hard rubber toys in minutes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You might look for the deer antlers. Those are very hard and they cant chew them up. Make sure you get the big ones. This is the website http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-toys/antlers-chews.html?sef_rewrite=1


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

:doh: that's like 2 of mine, tho mine like CD's, electrical wires, soda cans (recycle bin now has to be on other side of fencing, lol), anything they can get their mouths on, then they try n play tug with it, lol. Thank goodness for someone posting about cotton balls, and HP


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Boomer is such a cutie! Are you sure he is eating all that stuff??? ROFLMBO !! Your title sound like it should be the title to a training book > I would stick to huge nylabones or really solid sterilized bones with home made stuffing in them.. or large stuffed Kongs. Rusty wan't bad at eating things.. He likes sticks and grass. Penny ate circles out of socks and worn shirts till she was about 8 months old if one was within reach. She will still eat sticks, try to get rocks and plants and even mud!!!??? If I turn my back. She also ate huge circles our of all the beds. My bridge boys are contenders for the world's record I am sure.. remote controls, picture frame, a recliner, contents of trash the day after Christmas ( trip to ER ) money, I could go on and on. I BELIEVE in crate training now shall we say! Boomer is precious!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I got one of them, Chewie eats about anything he finds. We started to close every door possible, trashcan is under the sink and he still finds a sock:doh:. It's gotten better tough since the doors are closed much less things are eaten.

Boomer is so cute, you sure he does all that stuff???:wave:


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you for the link to the antlers. I'm going to order a few. I think they would be just what she needs.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Samson prefers socks and rocks! He poops out both and on occasion throws up the rocks.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My daughter's dog LOVES underwear..ate about 15 pairs last week..she has Riley at college with her and it was wash day...her door was left open...threw up undies and pooped them out for days...I made my daughter count them(not to easy to make her do it over the phone but she loves her dog so she did it)....easy by colors and they all came out...LUCKY and thank goodness for hydrogen peroxide..this dog also ate about 1/3 of the carpet and padding in my living room when she was a pup.. chewed up picture frames..the list goes on....


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus loves rusty metal . He digs up the rusted metal pins that hold some underground sprinkler hose in place and wants to chew on those. They are about 8 inches long and pronged like a giant hairpin. I took one away from him today. I also took away a 3 inch piece of rusted rebar today. Not sure where that came from, but he found it in the yard. Last week, I had to chase him to get several rusted nails held together with paper away from him - the kind that get loaded into nail guns. My house is fairly new construction and the construction guys were piggies, throwing every matter of trash into the dirt in the backyard. I guess a lot of it is still there after the landscaping.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Another one here Shelley always search's for food on our walks even at home. I spoted her trying to eat used bandaids,dirt,poo,baloons,metal lids,plastic,her own hair when brushed and anything else that is liying around she willl try.Lucky for me i just got to yell get out of it Shelley and she drops what she has got. Sometimes she won't listen and ends up swallowing it, It comes out the other end thankfully.


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. Yes, it sounds like you have lots of dog experience. Boomer is a cutie but can be a real devil dog. I hope he outgrows some of his ways.


----------



## Craigbob (Nov 6, 2008)

Riley likes to try and eat things as well. Yesterday he found a piece of foam in the yard (unlike any foam we've ever had) tore it up, ate some and up it came. My son should have been paying better attention to him though to prevent that. 

He also tries to eat some nuts from a tree in our yard (not sure what kind they are so I keep him away from them). But the funniest thing is he loves lemons. We have a lemon tree in our yard (along with 2 orange and 1 fuji apple and 1 pomegranate trees) and Riley loves to pull the lemons off the tree and chew on them. I try and keep him away from the Poms since I don't want him eating all those seeds.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

hahaha som funny that this thread poped back up today..I just got off the phone with my daughter..she has her Riley at college with her..well my daughter called and told me that her and her roommates went out to lunch..they forgot their trash bag (they have to take it to the big trash can themselves) well when they got home Riley had the trash strewn ALL around the apartment...she had eaten tons of old food and who knows what else....so once again Riley eats things she shouldnt...my daughter just called...made Riley throw up...lots of trash..YUCK..but now shes ok. Gosh....


----------

